# Moving to Alicante Area- Advice please!!



## irenemcl (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, 
We are moving to the Alicante area hopefully in June. We are relocating from New Zealand and have 4 children under 6. Can anyone recommend a good place to live preferably no more than 20 minutes from Alicante airport. We are learning spanish and would like to send our 6 year old to a local school. Does anyone have any recommendations ?? Also, I read we have to register her in May for a Sept start? Anyone know about that?? We are EU citizens originally so I dont know if that makes a difference when registering at a school. We are looking for a large house to rent, preferably at least 4 bedrooms so if anyone can recommend any good websites or knows of anyone with a property like that, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

irenemcl said:


> Hi,
> We are moving to the Alicante area hopefully in June. We are relocating from New Zealand and have 4 children under 6. Can anyone recommend a good place to live preferably no more than 20 minutes from Alicante airport. We are learning spanish and would like to send our 6 year old to a local school. Does anyone have any recommendations ?? Also, I read we have to register her in May for a Sept start? Anyone know about that?? We are EU citizens originally so I dont know if that makes a difference when registering at a school. We are looking for a large house to rent, preferably at least 4 bedrooms so if anyone can recommend any good websites or knows of anyone with a property like that, it would be much appreciated.


Hi there!
This page gives you a _*calendario escolar*_ for Alicante. I presume it's the same in the whole area. Don't forget that children can start "big school" as young as 2 years old, although it might be a bit traumatic, or perhaps not, I don't know.

Educación / Ayuntamiento de Alicante

4 children under 6, eh? You're a tougher woman than I am!
Good luck with your move


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

hi sent you a pm with some site addresses to help with what you are looking for

Willie


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Irene
My daughter lives just outside a lovely village about 20 minutes from Alicante.
Monforte del Cid... nice area with a good school .
Yes children under 6 can start school and it might be a good idea as it gets them speaking Spanish and of course you get to meet mums in the area. 
I am sure there are lots of houses to rent in the area as they have a golf course near by that has lots of house up for sale by the developer, so chances are they will rent them out.

Maiden


----------



## irenemcl (Jan 23, 2010)

THanks so much for that Steve- you helped me out when I posted on this web site in Jan. We are moving to the area for 2 1/2 years so if you know anyone who wants to do a long term rental for that period - our main concern is schools and commuting distance to the airport as my husband will be commuting there daily. Thanks again Irene


----------



## irenemcl (Jan 23, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Irene
> My daughter lives just outside a lovely village about 20 minutes from Alicante.
> Monforte del Cid... nice area with a good school .
> Yes children under 6 can start school and it might be a good idea as it gets them speaking Spanish and of course you get to meet mums in the area.
> ...


Thanks for that- will definetly have a look around there when we get over


----------



## irenemcl (Jan 23, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> hi sent you a pm with some site addresses to help with what you are looking for
> 
> Willie


Thanks for that- had a look at them tonight and they are just what I was after


----------

